# New guest of blackwidow here



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello everyone, my name is Ronnie and I am an alcohol...
OOps sorry wrong forum. 
Cool little community ya got goin on here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Alcohol.... er... Ronnie. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Ron, glad you could make it! Welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Ron


----------

